# Dying hair black. Best brand? & Maintaining it?



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, I have medium brown hair and about 2 months ago I dyed the underneath black. I used Ion in Jet Black with a 20 volume developer. It faded super fast though and is just a dark brown now. My questions are..
-Best brand for jet black (not blue black) & I have access to Sally's beauty supply so it can be from there.
-Should I use a 10 volume developer since I only need to deposit? Or should I stick to the 20?
-Best way to maintain the color? I just bought some loreal everpure shampoo (no sulfates) so we will see how that goes!

Any advice would be muchly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tara


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2009)

I've always been happy with wella color charm but I'm not really sure when it comes to black, sorry! But aveda has a shampoo i think called black malva or something and it keeps dark hair DARK because it deposits pigments when you wash / condition with it. That's always an option though it's pretty pricy.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not really sure about black but I dye my hair a really dark brown (everyone thinks its black) and it has a red-violet undertone so in the light it shines a little red. I get it at Sally Beauty Supply and its the loreal professional brand. If you asks one of the worker's at Sally's they should be able to recommend a good brand for you.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 17, 2009)

Also forgot to say that when I touch up my roots I use 10 volume developer instead of 20 volume because I need the color to be darker since my roots are a light brown.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 18, 2009)

I use matrix's Prizms in Natural Black...very natural, and makes my hair silky soft


----------



## ShortnSassy (Sep 18, 2009)

i would really recommend not coloring your hair straight black... that is the mistake alot of women make and then they have such a hard time getting it out! there are lots of dark browns on the market that are very close to black that come out easier than straight black. i agree with maskedbeauty, you should go to sally's and ask someone who works there.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 18, 2009)

If it's dark brown then a volume 10 should be fine. I don't have black hair, but I find that after I dye my hair the same color a couple of times; it doesn't fade near as fast.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_i would really recommend not coloring your hair straight black... that is the mistake alot of women make and then they have such a hard time getting it out! there are lots of dark browns on the market that are very close to black that come out easier than straight black. i agree with maskedbeauty, you should go to sally's and ask someone who works there._

 
thats the opposite of my problem, I have dyed it black and it ended up dark brown. I'd like to keep the black as dark as possible.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 19, 2009)

I would def only use a 10v. You may want to get a color depositing shampoo too, so it will stay dark. They work by adding a lil color everytime you shampoo so your hair never appears to fade.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_I would def only use a 10v. You may want to get a color depositing shampoo too, so it will stay dark. They work by adding a lil color everytime you shampoo so your hair never appears to fade._

 
Oh cool, I've never heard of that, i'll check it out thanks


----------



## kariii (Sep 21, 2009)

I made the mistake of dying my hair black.. Trust me, if you ever want to go lighter again. It is such a hassle, I've been trying to get medium brown for almost three months now!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 30, 2009)

I would go for Nice'N'Easy in Natural black. It's one of my favorite dye brands.


----------

